# Attention W8 Owners.



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Can you please take a picture of your front grill with the VW logo and the W8 one please. I need to see something.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Attention W8 Owners. (quailallstar)*

edit, double post.....


[Modified by KingVR, 11:45 PM 4-21-2002]


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Attention W8 Owners. (quailallstar)*









...and my favorite:








Enjoy,
-DVScott


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Attention W8 Owners. (KingVR)*

Thanks!


----------

